# Phone system installed in bathroom.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Where on earth did you see this?  I guess their way of saying this is no longer a bathroom is removing the toilet seat


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Where on earth did you see this?  I guess their way of saying this is no longer a bathroom is removing the toilet seat


This picture is not my own. This comes from a Russian electrician forum site that user Deep One pointed me to. There's lots of 'Tedesco-like' pictures on that site that have rarely been seen in North America. Really neat stuff.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh...my eyes 

The horror:001_huh:  :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: 

_"Many people obtain pleasure from the straight contact with general use electrical networks."_, the text says.


----------

